# Chest Rigs



## rangerpsych (Mar 12, 2007)

Possibly purchasing 2, what's good that is out there?


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Mar 12, 2007)

Can't beat the RACK dude ;)


----------



## medicchick (Mar 12, 2007)

I have a rack, I need a rig for over it...lol


----------



## rangerpsych (Mar 12, 2007)

Basically we want to be able to carry our pistols chest mounted, hold a radio, and random other crap. Size requirement: standard chest plate size or smaller.


----------



## EATIII (Mar 12, 2007)

RP,There are a ton out there.I don't know if your a BHI hater,But I like their Recon Harness.Or else you can't go wrong with the TT Mav.

http://www.blackhawk.com/category1.asp?D=D0066&S=S0568&G=&C=&N=1&pricestart=&priceend=
or just a quick Grab Type
http://www.blackhawk.com/product1.asp?P=37CL81

https://2673355523.monstercommercesites.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWCATS&Category=16


----------



## rangerpsych (Mar 13, 2007)

i'm really looking for something smaller, along the lines of this.

http://www.bluelinegear.com/pokit.htm


And yes, the mav is great... but if I needed to carry THAT much BS I'd just toss my actual body armor on.  

Basically, this is for more comfort offroading. With my current seats, I can carry on my hip but the wife beats her pistol against the door of the truck. Once I have my 4 point harnesses and racing seats in the CUCV, neither of us will be able to comfortably carry on our hip, because of the wraparound style of the seats.. designed to carry a human in a nomex suit, not a steel carrying paramilitary psycho like myself.

Plus, we're involved in search and rescue up here.  Strobe, Compass, strip map of the area we're operating in, radio, powerjels, etc etc etc. I don't need EVERYTHING on me, but something that I can wear on the outside of my winter garb would provide for significantly easier access than having to open everything up in order for anti-Yogi utilization.


----------



## EATIII (Mar 13, 2007)

Got ya, 1 question,when was a CUCV designed to need a Nomex Flight suite.LOL you know I'm just Jealous


----------



## rangerpsych (Mar 13, 2007)

The CUCV wasn't, but the racing seats I am putting in were designed for a racing vehicle therefore form fit to a "slick" human body, not with various metal impliments poking out here and there.


----------



## EATIII (Mar 13, 2007)

Did you look at this, Really it could work for you!
http://www.blackhawk.com/product1.asp?P=37CL81


----------



## rangerpsych (Mar 13, 2007)

not really, with current seatbelt configuration let alone the 4 point harness that will get crossed over.. a center chest rig I can route the straps around and still be restrained.  

I also don't want my carry to be overt either. The tan rig looks like it'd be a good setup for an armor crewmember though.


----------



## EATIII (Mar 13, 2007)

Well, I would go with the one you posted if "concealed" is the way you want to Go.The big + in my mind is you can add or subtract when you want. But you want to wear this no? It dosent look all that great for Movement outside of your Rig.


----------



## medicchick (Mar 13, 2007)

I can't do over one shoulder straps.  It's not comfortable with a woman build.


----------



## EATIII (Mar 13, 2007)

medicchick said:


> I can't do over one shoulder straps.  It's not comfortable with a woman build.



OK my Bad,I guess I didn't think that threw, it looks good in the Movies,lol
Really with the two piece Mav you only need to put on what you want,and you can position as needs arise.


----------



## rangerpsych (Mar 13, 2007)

This may give you an idea.

This has a .45 and 2 mags inside of it.

It's got a radio, and 2 pouches on the front. It's all molle attachment style so I can add on whatver I want to have the desired amount of crapola attached.

Basically, I want to have the radio on the outside, with a multi-purpose pouch from tac-tailors to hold chew, GPS, compass, and on the inside i'll have my pistol, powerjels, spare mag, map case, and other stuff.


----------



## msteen1 (Mar 15, 2007)

Mission Dictates, as always the pic above of the chest rig looks small to me. Of course my personal choice is to have as much necissities ( 7+ mags, knife, compass, map case, flashlight 2 grenades, 2 smokes, gps radio, E&E kit{VS17 panel, broken up MRE's, batteries, spare gps, spare map, notepad and writing utencils}, IR strobe, camel back, so all I would have to do is carry a Butt Pack or 3 day assault pack.
My next purchase is going to be from this company, they seem to have their shit toghether.
www.diamondbacktactical.com


----------



## rangerpsych (Mar 15, 2007)

7 mags for what?
Grenades for what?
Smokes for what? LOL

I AM A CIVILIAN DOING CIVILIAN SEARCH AND RESCUE NOW!!! lol

lordy lord! lol


----------



## msteen1 (Mar 16, 2007)

rangerpsych said:


> 7 mags for what?
> Grenades for what?
> Smokes for what? LOL
> 
> ...


 
My Bad. I thought you may have been AD or ARNG. I need that load for LRS OPs. Like I said Mission Dictates. So you get to go much lighter. Check out the website link i sent, they have a lot of shit you might or not need.


----------



## rangerpsych (Mar 16, 2007)

yah, DB tac has some good stuff... they're rather proud of their gear though. Rather get tac tailor, eggroll, or other 'small business' stuff myself. 

I was AD up until june of last year. I carried significantly more than most ;)


----------



## MCT (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.rstacticalgear.com/cat_tactical.cfm

Build your own.


----------



## DA SWO (Sep 28, 2011)

MCT said:


> http://www.rstacticalgear.com/cat_tactical.cfm
> 
> Build your own.


Wow, Holy Thread resurrection batman!


----------



## medicchick (Sep 28, 2011)

Holy necropost.  :eek:


----------



## x SF med (Sep 28, 2011)

Why let a little thing like 4 years get in the way of a post?:confused:


----------

